# This is Downy



## Downy (May 8, 2011)

She is a little over a year old Himalayan. She is a Lilac point and just the sweetest thing in the world..


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a sweet face!


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

awwwww what a beauty! LOVE the name too


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

That's a really sweet look on your cat's face. Very cute!!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

What an adorable face!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Her face is so cute.


----------



## Earth Cat (May 9, 2011)

Squishy! She is just precious!


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

she looks like a soft poofy cloud. CUTE!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's a sweetheart...and her name seems to suit her!


----------



## Downy (May 8, 2011)

Updated pictures 5/11/11


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

aww she's beautiful! I love her squishy face!


----------

